

The Consumerization of IT: The Biggest Trend in Your Career and Business - mrbegelm
http://comparz.com/blog/entry/the-consumerization-of-it-the-biggest-trend-in-your-career-and-your-business-1

======
calculus
The Consumerization of IT brings many opportunities for startups that have to
seduce the consumers in order to get access the businesses. It's "Saas 2.0".

~~~
mrbegelm
Not sure if it's SaaS 2.0, or just the reality of what SaaS provides the
worker/business owner. It's good for both the company and that startup selling
to the company, but there is a lot of education needed.

